# Stanley No. 90



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I had been looking for a small shoulder/bullnose plane back in the late 70's and looked around at many garage sales and flea markets, but never saw one. I broke down and purchased new a Stanley No, 90 that cost then around $75. I think they are over $100 now. It was expensive to me then, but I found out how fine this little plane really was. It's been made since 1898 and a favorite among my specialty planes. Very easy to use and very exact. The top comes off to make it into a chisel plane. It's only 4 1/2" long and a 1" wide iron. It's a heavy little sucker for its small size, and fits the hand comfortably. If anyone here has one or can comment on this little jewel I'd like to hear about it.
.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been lookin' for one of those things for years.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Corndog said:


> I've been lookin' for one of those things for years.



Here's one on Ebay for $49.99. Only one day left on this one. I see them every once in a while on CL too.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I use it's bigger brother the No 92. Mostly for adjusting tenon thicknesses.


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

I haven't found any for the right price yet. 

Guess maybe I bottom feed too much. :huh:  :blink:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I meant at the pawn shop I USED to werk at....:shifty: :laughing:


----------

